# VMware auf Windows 2003 Server



## syntaxys (5. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
ich benutze VMware Workstation schon eine ganze Weile, um eine Linux-Entwicklungsumgebung auf Windows bereit zu stellen. Inzwischen habe ich mir einen Windows 2003 Server angemietet und möchte dort auch virtuelle Maschinen mit dem kostenlosen VMware Server laufen lassen.
Das funktioniert auch prima, nur möchte ich die VMs auch von außen erreichen können und hier bräuchte ich etwas Beistand.
Der Server ist mit einer IP ausgestattet, an die ich die VM nicht "bridged" anbinden darf, sondern per NAT. Wie kann ich z. B. eingehende Anfragen der domain-a.de auf die interne IP 192.168.1.100 weiterleiten, während die domain-b.de vom Windows bedient wird? Ich möchte keine IP/Port-bezogene Weiterleitung betreiben, sondern Windows soll anhand des Domänennamens entscheiden, auf welche VM die Anfrage geleitet wird. Ich nehme an, das wird mit dem DNS gemacht. Gibt's hierfür ein kurzes und verständliches HowTo? Ich habe leider nur etwas Erfahrung mit BIND unter Linux...

Hat von Euch schon jemand so etwas realisiert? Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!
Achim


----------



## Jantz (6. Mai 2007)

BIND gibt es auch für Win2k3. Der DNS muss sowieso her.

http://www.serverhowto.de/

Vielleicht ist da ein interessanter Artikel bei


----------

